# [EVDL] Lifebatt



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I noticed that Lifebatt has re-vamped their web site and they now seem 
to have EV-sized battery packs.

Unfortunately the web design is form over function. Several of the 
"spec" pages are missing. The price list came up in a non-resizeable, 
non-scrollable window that the contents don't fit in. I had to shrink 
the text to see it all. That was under Firefox. It didn't work at all 
under IE.

At first glance their prices don't seem too bad considering what you get.

--Rick

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Has anyone on the list sampled/tested/used LiFeBatt batteries?
The prices on the web site seem reasonable and the specs are pretty
good, but how well do they match up to reality?

Mark



> Rick Beebe <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I noticed that Lifebatt has re-vamped their web site and they now seem
> > to have EV-sized battery packs.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Fowler wrote:
> > Has anyone on the list sampled/tested/used LiFeBatt batteries?
> > The prices on the web site seem reasonable and the specs are pretty
> > good, but how well do they match up to reality?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, reasonable prices.
The claimed current output for these batts is 12C continuous, 18C peak.
Yes, they are more expensive than a whole bunch of 2-4C batteries, but
they are much cheaper than packs made from A123 cells.

I'm after 1000A from a 150V x 100Ah pack, so the 2-4C batteries are
not what I'm looking for.

That's why I want to know of others experiences with these batts -
I've been bitten before when it comes to relying on manufacturers
claims versus real world results.
<cough> Thundersky </cough>

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Fowler wrote:
> > Yes, reasonable prices.
> > The claimed current output for these batts is 12C continuous, 18C peak.
> > Yes, they are more expensive than a whole bunch of 2-4C batteries, but
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My first impression is that LiFeBatt batteries are serious contenders
for use in performance EVs.

They claim: high current output, high cycle life, integrated voltage
monitoring, long warranty, many options for pack sizing.

Unfortunately, they have no reputation yet



> Rick Beebe <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Mark Fowler wrote:
> > > Yes, reasonable prices.
> > > The claimed current output for these batts is 12C continuous, 18C peak.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Fowler wrote:
> > Yes, reasonable prices.
> > The claimed current output for these batts is 12C continuous, 18C peak.
> > Yes, they are more expensive than a whole bunch of 2-4C batteries, but
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Size and weight are critical to me, hence my desire for high C numbers.

I don't think it is valid to compare the price of a fully packaged
solution to unshelled dewalt packs on ebay.

I don't have the patience or the skills to make a reliable, safe pack
from 2000 A123 cells.

I've seen some prices of A123s made into large packs and they are
considerably more expensive than what LiFeBatt has to offer.

So, in summary, I know there are other battery manufacturers out there.
Some have more expensive products, some have cheaper.
It is always going to be cheaper to put stuff together yourself, but
not all of us have what it takes to do a good job of that (equipment,
skills, patience, etc).

Anyway, judging by the responses to this thread, I think it is fair to
say that no one on the list has played around with LiFeBatt batteries
yet.

So, if I want to find out how well they stack up to their marketing
claims, I probably need to get a small pack and run some tests.

Mark

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, My thoughts exactly. I have 5 small sets of A123
that were loaned to me and have used them some in a
race vehicle. they are assembled into 12v nominal
sets of 32 cells. there is no BMS. I have just been
charging them with a standard 12v 6amp dumb charger
and monitoring them closely. I have to admit that I
haven't done much except use them but if you wanted to
get a couple of the 12v 10ah sets from lifebatt maybe
we could do some comparison. I also have 5 Valence
12v nominal 40ah batteries and a bms but I have begun
to disassemble one of them to see how the sensors feed
information to the BMS. I have begun to charge these
with the same type of 12v 6a charger. It seems that
if you are careful in monitoring the charging it does
not hurt either of them. I do not have all the
equipment to test amp hour capacity and discharge
rates but maybe someone could make suggestions and we
could set up some test parameters we all could use to
compare these new types of batts. 


> Mark Fowler <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Size and weight are critical to me, hence my desire
> > for high C numbers.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Fowler wrote:
> > Size and weight are critical to me, hence my desire for high C numbers.
> >
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Fowler wrote:
> > Anyway, judging by the responses to this thread, I think it is fair to
> > say that no one on the list has played around with LiFeBatt batteries
> > yet.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> keith vansickle wrote:
> > I have 5 small sets of A123
> > ... they are assembled into 12v nominal
> > sets of 32 cells. there is no BMS. I have just been
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] lifebatt*

Are these the batteries you guys ordered in bulk?
http://www.lifebatt.com/

If not, does anyone know about the batteries in the link?

Joe Bonaparte




=

-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090601/a3bc9247=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] lifebatt*
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=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] lifebatt*

Cells are made by PSI originally to there specs, they were planning on
getting their own plant, don't know where they are at in that endevor.
They had there cells tested by a reputable (sandia labs, i think?)
company and the price reflects it over all.

After some email discussions with Don Harmon(1/2 owner ?) and following
of the mis-information posts he put out on a forum about any one elses
cells, I personally decided I would never buy from them, your mileage
may vary.

These are NOT the cells in the bulk order.

> Are these the batteries you guys ordered in bulk?
> http://www.lifebatt.com/
> 
> If not, does anyone know about the batteries in the link?
>
> Joe Bonaparte

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] lifebatt*

Are these the batteries you guys ordered in bulk?
http://www.lifebatt.com/
If not, does anyone know about the batteries in the link?
Joe Bonaparte




LifeBatt has remained a very controversial company. Although it appears to
be a good performer, their cells are highly overpriced in today's market
that offers competitive products of similar quality.

Here is a link to some folks who have considerable experience with LifeBatt
USA and it's owner Don Harmon:

http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=9077

Regards, Jeff


-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/lifebatt-tp23825761p23841236.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

